# Houston Rides



## simplyhankk

Hi! I will be in houston this weekend, I was wondering if there are any group rides that you guys might recommend...will be near downtown...thanks for the help!


----------



## Hello Kitty

sundays ted's taco ride outta west end bike shop...

http://www.westendbikes.com

the pace is S L O W so if your looking for a work out this is not it.

other than that i don't know of any rides outta the downtown area.


----------



## simplyhankk

thanks for the input. i don't know what is the definition of S L O W but i usually average about 16-17 mph for 40-50 mile ride factoring hills...if that's the distance range i will be more than happy to join..! i'm not really training for anything...just looking for folks to ride with so pace isn't really important


----------



## Hello Kitty

the NW ride has speeds and distances for everyone 

http://www.northwestcyclingclub.com/

it's not near downtown but 20 min. outta town up hwy 290 in case you have transportation.

oh i forgot here is one you might wann try

http://bikebarn.com/merchant/171/files/KirbyRidemap1small.pdf

http://bikebarn.com/page.cfm?pageID=66


----------



## djetelina

*Space City Cycle Club*

If you don't mind driving the 25 miles to Clear Lake, you can ride with the Space City Cycle club on Saturday morning. Usually ride 60-80 persons, leave out from the Bike Barn on Bay Area Blvd @ 7:30AM. Classed as Cruiser ~14mph, then 18mph, then 21mph, as well as a all-out warp speed class. Each class has a ride option for either 42 or 62 miles (except Cruiser = 40 miles distance). Hope to see you there!


----------



## shortyt

Im new to rode biking coming from mountain biking. I have been doing some riding by myself but I am looking to get into some group rides. This seems like I would push myself a little more. Are you guys still riding on sat mornings?


----------



## brentster

There are fantastic rides at all corners of H-Town.

The most important question. WHAT PART OF TOWN DO YOU LIVE IN?


----------



## Peanya

Come to Alvin on Friday, I'll be doing 40 miles out to Angleton and back! Could use someone who rides around my pace to ride with!


----------



## alfredol

I Cycle Club Ride every Wednesday night and Saturday morning has a nice litlle loop that hits Downtown and Heights area http://www.icycletexas.com/rides.html


----------



## scattered73

Hello Kitty said:


> sundays ted's taco ride outta west end bike shop...
> 
> http://www.westendbikes.com
> 
> the pace is S L O W so if your looking for a work out this is not it.
> 
> other than that i don't know of any rides outta the downtown area.


I really enjoy this ride


----------



## Loraura

The Katy Flatland Century is Sunday. I'll be there.

http://www.northwestcyclingclub.com/club/rides/KFC 2009/KFC2009.html


----------



## brentster

Hello Kitty said:


> sundays ted's taco ride outta west end bike shop...
> 
> http://www.westendbikes.com
> 
> the pace is S L O W so if your looking for a work out this is not it.
> 
> other than that i don't know of any rides outta the downtown area.


Here is a post I made about the Taco Ride a while back:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1194232#poststop


----------



## djetelina

shortyt said:


> Im new to rode biking coming from mountain biking. I have been doing some riding by myself but I am looking to get into some group rides. This seems like I would push myself a little more. Are you guys still riding on sat mornings?


Space City Cycle Club rides EVERY Saturday. Took the unprecented step of moving the start time from 7:30AM -> 7:00AM due to the really hot weather. Other than that, everything stays the same year round. Speed classes/distances for everyone; from Cat 1's to grandma.

Some details can be found at: http://bikebarn.com/page.cfm?pageId=500 

Start at Bike Barn on Bay Area Blvd in Clear Lake City!

Also ride on Sunday, but this is a "mixed" single class event and can be a little more of a blender....


----------

